# Beijing Spring 2011 - magic records



## keyan (Apr 23, 2011)

The competition went really well. Fun times and a special guest, but probably few are particularly interested in all that. As for records: 
magic single 0.69 Yuxuan Wang
master magic average 2.03 Fei Xue


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 23, 2011)

Finally, someone beat one of the top hungarians (in avg)


----------



## bamilan (Apr 23, 2011)

XD


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 23, 2011)

any videos?


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 23, 2011)

master magic avg isnt wr...


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 23, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> master magic avg isnt wr...


 
where did anyone say WR?


----------

